# Traction Magnets



## Mach5 (Nov 28, 2007)

I run in a class for SG+ cars which permits the use of the Tomy SG+, G3, or G3-R chassis. Use of stock SG+, G3 ceramic, or G3-R (wide) ceramic traction magnets are allowed. I've always run the stock SG+ two-dot traction magnets in my cars, even the ones with the G3 chassis. I don't have any of the G3 or wide G3-R magnets. How do all of these compare to one another? Do the new wide G3-R magnets perform as well as the old two-dot magnets?


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Like you I use the old 2 dot Super G+ magnets in my BSRT G3 because they're polymers.

At the track there are some guys using the BSRT wide ceramic magnets, they're not as strong.

Sf.


----------

